# Duda con circuito de disparo de un triac



## ezequielyo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda en un trabajo que me dieron para la escuela

necesitaria saber como funciona el siguiente circuito:



hasta ahora se masomenos:

que el optotriac esta compuesto por un Led y un fototriac, cuando le doy un pulso al LED, por la luz activo el fototriac y eso deberia activar el triac ¿no es cierto? pero no se para que sirven RG, RL, y no se como explicarlo bien , busque en varias paginas, y me hice un lio con el 4n35, 4n25 MOC3020, ect.. quisiera una explicacion algo mas simple.. porque esto me lo van a tomar en una evaluacion seguramente y necesito saberlo  

¿me pueden ayudar? 

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 28, 2009)

Rg es una resistencia de proteccion para el optotriac, por que lo que quieres es que la carga sea soportada por el triac normal, no el otro

RL es la carga a controlar... casi universalmente cuando veas algo etiquetado como RL quiere decir que es un circuito externo a controlar por tu circuito y puede ser casi cualquier cosa.... desde una simple resistencia hasta una fabrica completa...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2009)

los triacs son semiconductores bidireccionales , ok ?

entonces , TODA la explicacion con palabras sencillas pero tecnicas  :

el led se prende y ilumina a el tiac que tiene en el mismo encapsulado, entonces este conduce por que es sensible a la luz.
al conducir cierra el circuito en el que esta y alimenta a el gate de el segundo triac que es de mas potencia.
pero si te fijas el triac de potencia que no es sensible a la luz sino que tiene una patita para inyectarle corriente de disparo ESTA TOMANDO ENERGIA DE LA LINEA DE 110v o 220v ........es necesario limitar la corriente para que no circule mucha y se queme (ver datasheet) .
para eso esta Rg. :    limita la corriente que pasa por el triac del opto acoplador y va hacia el gate del triac de potencia 

una vez que circula corriente de la fuente de CA a travez de Rg hacia el gate de el triac de potencia este triac de potencia conduce y se enciende la RL la cual usualmente es una lamparita.

clarito.

saludos


----------



## ezequielyo (Jul 29, 2009)

muchisimas gracias a los dos me sirvio mucho


----------



## fedevr (Jul 29, 2009)

uh... yo tengo un problema parecido 

me gusto mucho la forma en la que explicaste el anterior ciircuito fernadob... 

me podrias explicar este? o si alguno que sepa podria ayudarme 



saludos y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

es lo mismo que esta explicando "fernandob"...
para mi el diagrama esta mal...?


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 29, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> para mi el diagrama esta mal...?


Yo lo veo igual que el anterior; es el mismo, el led conduce luego dispara al triac_1,  y luego éste hace que se dispare/condusca el triac2.

EDIT:
Bueno y si la fuente DC es variable hasta podría hacer corte por fase, porque el led no estaría transmitiendo al Gate_1 lo sifuciente para disparlo en cero grados, y así se estaría cortando la fase de la señal por medio del triac_2, eso lo pienso ahora   de rapidez, pero si estoy mal que alguien me corrija


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2009)

si, es lo mismo , si los valores de las R. estan bien deberia andar.

saludos


----------



## Gustavo Fuentes (Jun 28, 2010)

Saludos desde Peru

La resistencia Rg espara limitar la corriente dela compuerta (gate) del triac ya que si no hubiera ésta sería demasiado alta para que pueda soportar (por razones de diseño y fisica del semiconductor)

La resistencia Rl es la carga (lámpara, electrodoméstico, etc) que vas a controlar con el TRIAC

En tu circuito se estácontrolando conun optoacoplador el interruptor basado en el TRIAC para controlar el funcionamiento de una carga.

SI tienes alguna duda no dudes en contactarme conmigo.


----------



## dukex (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola, alguien puede sacarme de una inquietud, depronto algo tonta pero aquí va..:

¿para el circuito del fototriac debo enviar un tren de pulsos sincronizados al led para mantener encendido el triac?? o con solo poner los 5VDC continuamente?  ¿se mantendrá encendido el triac el tiempo que esten los 5VDC??

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2010)

con solo encender el led se dispara pero depende si el opto trae asociando disparon en el cruce por cero de la lilnea o no


----------



## stolaba (Dic 1, 2010)

creo que si lo tienes prendido al led el triac estara constantemente disparandose . solo  que puedes variar el angulo de conduccion del triac dependiendo de la corriente q le entreges  al  led


----------



## dukex (Dic 2, 2010)

cuando se habla de "ángulo de conducción" tambien aplica para el cruce por cero?? 

el fototriac donduce durante todo el ciclo cuando está con los 5VDC??


----------



## unmonje (Dic 2, 2010)

ezequielyo dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda en un trabajo que me dieron para la escuela
> 
> necesitaria saber como funciona el siguiente circuito:
> 
> ...



Bueno ..aqui el circuito corregido para mejor comprenciòn...le agregue el tìpico capacitor para apagar los ruidos de linea...el cual varia con la potencia manejada como muchos ya saben..Saludos.

RG limita la corriente a ser manejada por el OPTO-DIAC mas que TRIAC  y RL es la conocida resistencia ò impedancia ,diria yo ,de salida .O sea la utilidad concreta del circuito que es proveer de energia a ese elemento RL

-saiwor- tenia razòn , el circuito tenia un ligero error,suficiente como para que no funcione.


----------



## albertoxx (Dic 2, 2010)

fedevr dijo:


> uh... yo tengo un problema parecido
> 
> me gusto mucho la forma en la que explicaste el anterior ciircuito fernadob...
> 
> ...



Este tema me vino como anillo al dedo ya que necesito controlar este foco digamos por un pic
ahora tengo dudas con respecto a la velocidad que tiene que ser disparado el optotriac, como decian en las respuestas anteriores.
Dudas en concreto:
- si el switch se mantubiera encendido permanentemente la luz estaria al maximo?
- si estubiera apagado el siwtch la luz estaria apagada?
- la corriente que circula atravez del triac es proporcional al voltaje del gatillo o sea digamos como una resistencia variable controlada por el gatillo? o el gatillo unicamente le dice el triac cuando conducir y cuando no?
- si el gatillo funciona de la manera que le dice al triac cuando conducir y cuando no la funcion del gatillo es viendo al semiciclo positivo como una mitad de un pastel quitar unos pedazos adjunto un dibujito para ver si me entienden si mi dibujo es verdad el resultante no sera una onda completa sino una onda recortada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2010)

albertoxx dijo:


> ....- la corriente que circula atravez del triac es proporcional al voltaje del gatillo o sea digamos como una resistencia variable controlada por el gatillo? o el gatillo unicamente le dice el triac cuando conducir y cuando no?


La Gate del TRIAC, provoca el disparo, luego el TRIAC continúa conduciendo, incluso sin tensión sobre GATE, hasta que la corriente que circula por el desaparece.


> - si el gatillo funciona de la manera que le dice al triac cuando conducir y cuando no la funcion del gatillo es viendo al semiciclo positivo como una mitad de un pastel quitar unos pedazos adjunto un dibujito para ver si me entienden si mi dibujo es verdad el resultante no sera
> una onda completa sino una onda recortada?


Correcto, digamos que la tensión eficaz es proporcional a la superficie de la onda.
Cuanto mayor superficie, mayor tensión y mayor intensidad de la lámpara.
Menos superficie=menos tensión= menos intensidad.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 3, 2010)

albertoxx dijo:


> Este tema me vino como anillo al dedo ya que necesito controlar este foco digamos por un pic
> ahora tengo dudas con respecto a la velocidad que tiene que ser disparado el optotriac, como decian en las respuestas anteriores.
> Dudas en concreto:
> - si el switch se mantubiera encendido permanentemente la luz estaria al maximo?
> ...



Te agrego algo ,ademas de lo bien explicado por -fogonazo-...
Hay varios tipos de OPTOTRIC...Unos con  "Crossing-zero" (ej MOC3020) y los otros simples .
Los primeros son ùtiles para simple conmutaciòn...ON-OFF,los segundos son ùtiles para controlar potencial de bajas corrientes,unos pocos amperes.
Las fases de control en tu dibujo son asunto aparte.Los TRICs para mucha potencia suelen controlar 2 ò 3 fases solamente,segun la sensibilidad del gatillo,cuando mas sensible ,suelen  controlar mas fases y necesitan menos corriente de gatillo ,pero soportan menos carga final.
Cuando quieres  las mejores magnitudes MUCHA  POTENCIA,CONTROL TOTAL en todo su rango
, SENSIBILIDAD y CROSSING-ZERO...debes recurrir a algo mas elavorado,por ejemplo el :
     SIEMENS - ua768, (fijate,no recuerdo bien el guarismo ,pero se consigue)
Este chip tiene todo lo necesario para control total y crossing-cero,bastante barato y puedes controlar TRAFOS  de hasta 40 Amperes sin problemas. (lo he usado)
Espero ayude...Saludos. -UNMONJE-


----------



## vicco1 (Abr 15, 2012)

hola e intentado realizar ese mismo circuito pero por alguna razon el bombillo se queda encendido directamente *E*stoy utilizando un moc3011 o 3041 y el triac2n6073 con sus respectivas resistencias si me pudieran ayudar en q*UE* *E*stoy fallando d*E* antemano mu*CH*as gra*CIAS*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2012)

vicco1 dijo:


> hola e intentado realizar ese mismo circuito pero por alguna razon el bombillo se queda encendido directamente *E*stoy utilizando un moc3011 o 3041 y el triac2n6073 con sus respectivas resistencias si me pudieran ayudar en q*UE* *E*stoy fallando d*E* antemano mu*CH*as gra*CIAS*




Desconecta la resistencia de 330Ω y mira que pasa, si continúa encendido TRIAC mal conectado o dañado.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## vicco1 (Abr 15, 2012)

gracias lo acabo de hacer y el bombillo aun quedo encendido y ya e cambiado el triac por otro nuevo y sigue el mismo problema alguna otra solucion para mi problema????


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2012)

vicco1 dijo:


> gracias lo acabo de hacer y el bombillo aun quedo encendido y ya e cambiado el triac por otro nuevo y sigue el mismo problema alguna otra solucion para mi problema????



¿ Y verificaste de haberlo conectado correctamente según el datasheet ?

*2N6073*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2012)

Es un triac de compuerta sensible , probá con una resistencia de 1000 ohms entre Gate y T2.

¿ Si desconectás el "switch"  sigue encendida ?


----------



## vicco1 (Abr 15, 2012)

asi segun el datasheet asi es como esta conectado fogonazo y dosmetros si aun desconectando el switch se queda encendido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2012)

vicco1 dijo:


> asi segun el datasheet asi es como esta conectado fogonazo y dosmetros si aun desconectando el switch se queda encendido


 
Como te dijo Fogonazo : Triac en corto entonces.

Prueba final , desconectale el gate y volvé a probar.


----------



## vicco1 (Abr 15, 2012)

No nada mas no quiere ya intente con todo lo que me han dicho y nada el bombillo se mantiene encendido, no tendran algun otro circuito en si, esto es para que con un pulso de un pic mande a encender el bombillo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2012)

¿ Estas mirando el TRIAC del lado correcto ?


----------



## vicco1 (Abr 15, 2012)

si la manera correcta de verlo es donde esta la parte metalica no es asi??


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2012)

vicco1 dijo:


> si la manera correcta de verlo es donde esta la parte metalica no es asi??



*Nones*, se mira desde la cara plástica y la metálica hacia atrás


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2012)

El pin 1 es gate, el pin 2 es MT1, el pin 3 es MT2 mirando el triac de frente con el lado plastico hacia nosotros.


----------



## andyt (May 31, 2012)

compadres me interesa ese cto.. pero quisiera que me expliquen los componentes "referencias"
y como se hace para el calculo de las resistencias
estoy armando un secuenciador de luses con un micro pero fallo en la etapa de potencia "bobillas de CA 110v"
gracias por la colaboracion


----------



## unmonje (May 31, 2012)

andyt dijo:


> compadres me interesa ese cto.. pero quisiera que me expliquen los componentes "referencias"
> y como se hace para el calculo de las resistencias
> estoy armando un secuenciador de luses con un micro pero fallo en la etapa de potencia "bobillas de CA 110v"
> gracias por la colaboracion



Aqui te van a evacuar dudas puntuales,me parece que no dan cursos. La teoria , tendrias que aprenderla antes de los manuales de electrotécnia.

Virtudes del técnico :
1- Ser Paciente
2- Tenaz
3- Lector empedernido
4- Si todo falla volver al item 1


----------



## ymetiner (Jul 30, 2015)

Buenas yo tengo una duda con un circuito parecido 
Uso un triac bta08 y cuando lo conecto y pongo por carga el voltímetro me da cero volts y al activar el moc da los 127v hasta ahí todo ok
Pero hice una tarjeta con 16 triac y resulta que al poner el voltímetro como carga me da voltaje en algunos 100v otros 60 y así sin que el moc este activo
Pero al conectar la carga en uno de los 16 esta se energiza brevemente menos de un segundo y posteriormente se apaga y mido voltaje y ya da cero y activa correctamente al activar el moc, mi duda es por que el voltímetro mide voltaje como si estuviera disparado y al conectar la carga ya se va a cero y activa bien, es normal o que podría estar pasando?


----------



## opamp (Jul 31, 2015)

Si publicas tu diagrama completo nos facilitaría descubrir el misterio, carga te refieres al voltímetro ? O a una resistencia o lámpara- bombillo, que vas a controlar, etc.


----------



## ymetiner (Jul 31, 2015)

Aquí están mis diagramas, volví a hacer la pregunta acá porque me habían cerrado al mía según porque había ya temas de eso.

Por carga me refiero a una pequeña válvula de solenoide, al conectar la válvula en una salida activa y desactiva y posteriormente el voltaje en ella es cero y activa bien al activar el MOC, pero si en lugar del solenoide coloco únicamente el voltimetro si marca un voltaje y jamás se va a cero.
en la imagen del circuito de la placa que hice el pin que se ve a la izquierda es el 1 (MT1), el de enmedio 2 (MT2) y el de le derecha 3 (Gate). La conexión la hice de acuerdo al datasheet del MOC1322 interrumpiendo la fase, ya cambie la conexión para interrumpir neutro y funciona de la misma manera.


----------



## opamp (Jul 31, 2015)

El voltímetro como carga ?, no sirve de carga, tienes que superar Il ( I latching ), mide con un bombillo de al menos50W/127vac, es necesario que conectes redes RC ( redes snubber), más aún si conmutas solenoides, las cargas  las colocamos en los MT2 y a la Línea.


----------



## ymetiner (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok creo que ese es el problema, yo lo hacia con el multimetro para checar voltaje digamos "en vacío" pero por lo que me dices eso no se puede, esa era mi duda, y si, efectivamente me falta el snubber, lo hice de esta manera porque hay una tarjeta (que no hice yo) que esta sin red snubber, pero lo anexare para mejor funcionamiento, al colocar el solenoide funciona correctamente y me funciona igual colocando la carga entre MT2 y linea que si la conecto entre MT1 y neutro (que es como viene en el dataheet del moc). Una disculpa con la imagen del circuito de la tablilla, lo explique mal, la compuerta es el pin de la izquierda y el de la derecha es MT1, enmedio MT2.
Ahora bien, para el snubber, el datasheet me marca una resistencia de 39 ohm y un capacitor de 0.01uF, me sirven esos o cambian de acuerdo a mi carga? estoy activando solenoides pequeños, su consumo de corriente andará por ahí de los 80mA como máximo.


----------



## opamp (Jul 31, 2015)

80mA / 127vac es poco, no creo que tengas problema, el tema es que tienes 16 triacs en constante conmutación , una red muy ruidosa, en estos casos se aumenta C ( 0.1 uF ,valor típico ). El triac BTA08, viene en varias alternativas, de gate sensible, de conmutación rápida ( conocido como snubberless, se le conoce también como alternistor , etc), para lógica digital, etc). Que triac empleas, el código completo.


----------



## ymetiner (Jul 31, 2015)

ok, muchas gracias, estoy usando el BTA08-800B  3k
según veo en el datasheet es un triac de hasta 800v con compuerta estándar, el 3k no veo que significa.


----------



## ymetiner (Jul 31, 2015)

Otros datos: 
*Nunca activo más de un triac a la vez
*El tiempo entre una activación y otra ronda de los 20 seg.
*El tiempo que permanece activo ronda entre los 300 ms a 1 seg.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2015)

Yo disparaba los bta con 180 Ohm para 230V. Eso lo monté en algo más de mil unidades que funcionaban 24h al día sin problemas.
1k para 110V me parece demasiado grande, algunos irán y el triac que esté un n poco 'sordo' no irá.
Usaba los bta 16 400


----------



## ymetiner (Ago 4, 2015)

Gracias por el dato Scooter, por el momento me van bien con 1k, los he visto trabajar hasta con 15k en 127Vac sin problema, creo que me quedo con las de 1k por el momento mientras no me den problema.

Ahora tengo detalle con el snubber (en el simulador) ya que al ponerlo veo más ruido que sin el, coloqué una resistencia de 39 ohm como dice el datasheet con un capacitor de 0.1uF como me aconsejó opamp, adjunto imagenes.
puse ahi las formulas con las que determiné la inductancia de mi solenoide de prueba, igual y si en algo lo hice mal favor de hacérmelo ver, una observación que yo hago es que solo trabajé con los módulos no metí en cuenta ángulos de fase.

En la imagen c1 se muestra el diagrama con las formulas.
En la imagen c2 se muestra en estado de reposo con el snubber desconectado y poco ruido.
En la imagen c3 se muestra en estado de reposo con el snubber conectado y más ruido.


----------



## opamp (Ago 4, 2015)

Coloca el osciloscopio en el triac , con y sin snubber.


----------



## ymetiner (Ago 4, 2015)

Fue lo que hice, la gráfica amarilla es la señal de la fuente y la azul es la salida del triac, en la primera imagen es sin snubber y en la segun con snubber.
Ahora estoy haciendo análisis transitorio ya que en el osciloscopio no se alcanza a notar bien, hice el análisis transitorio para los primeros 50ms que son un poco más de los primeros tres ciclos y efectivamente sin snubber hay muchisimo ruido como se verá en las imágenes, posteriormente fui variando los valores de capacitor y de resistencia del snubber y obtuve varios resultados como se muestra.

Creo yo que los que mejor funcionan son los ultimos dos, en el penultimo los picos máximos y minimos son de 10V y no hay un pico grande al inicio, y en la ultima los picos máximos son de 5v lo cual creo que es mejor aunque se deforma un poco... aun que lo ideal es que fuera 0v ya que el triac no se encuentra disparado :/.
o que opinan.


----------



## opamp (Ago 4, 2015)

el peor sería el último, al tener C (mínimo) y R (máximo), repite las pruebas, pero coloca el osciloscopio SOLO en el triac, entre MT2 y MT1.
P.D.: tienes que mantener disparado al TRIAC en todas las mediciones, para ver el efecto del snubber sobre él.


----------



## ymetiner (Ago 4, 2015)

Gracias por la ayuda, ya lo hice y las gráficas me salen igual cual sería la mejor opción?
adjunto mi proyecto por si quieren meterle mano, para el análisis transitorio basta con modificar los valores y a la gráfica click derecho y Simulate Graph (simular gráfica) para obtener la gráfica.
el archivo es de proteus 8, no supe como exportar para versiones anteriores :/


Con el triac disparado no veo cambio alguno con y sin snubber  x_x


----------



## opamp (Ago 4, 2015)

ymetiner dijo:


> Con el triac disparado no veo cambio alguno con y sin snubber x_x


 
Si concluyes que no hay un cambio!!!,......, lo lógico es que concluyas en no poner snubber.


----------



## ymetiner (Ago 5, 2015)

Creo que eso haré.
Gracias por todo el apoyo estos días.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2015)

Podrias usar *Snubberless* (sin snubber) que son los especificos para electrodomésticos , motores de lavadoras y demases 

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=triac+snubberless+vs+standard


----------



## ymetiner (Ago 5, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrias usar *Snubberless* (sin snubber) que son los especificos para electrodomésticos , motores de lavadoras y demases


 
Gracias DOSMETROS, en el BTAxx sería la terminación BW o CW cierto? (BTA12-600BW).


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 14, 2016)

Hola amigos

Para reparar una máquina  que funciona con una mesa magnética  y dicha mesa es controlada con un triac.

El problema que tengo es que no he podido hacer que el triac se active  he utilizado unos planos que utilizan para controlar  triac normales como el bta16  pero no me funcionan con esta clase de triac alguien sabes cómo lo puedo poner a funcionar??? Otra cosa según el multímetro el triac está bueno


----------



## opamp (Jun 15, 2016)

El diagrama que publicas , el disparo con opto, está intercambiado MT1 con MT2.


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 15, 2016)

Prueba el siguiente diagrama, te funcionara mejor para cargas inductivas y como te menciona _opamp_, debes comprobar las terminales del TRIAC:


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 16, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:
			
		

> Prueba el siguiente diagrama, te funcionara mejor para cargas inductivas y como te menciona _opamp_, debes comprobar las terminales del TRIAC:
> http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7700798000_1360957450.png
> https://www.elprocus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/TRIAC-SYMBOL1.jpg



Probe con ese diagrama pero nada


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 16, 2016)

Esta raro, ese diagrama lo proporciona _fairchild semiconductor_  , estas seguro que el triac esta bueno? Y el opto-acoplador igual? Prueba el siguiente circuito,




Para probar el opto-acoplador seria casi igual, solo debes cambiar la resistencia por una que deje circular 20mA por el led.


----------



## opamp (Jun 17, 2016)

Hola Ruben, en tu diagrama es mejor que se intercambie MT1 con MT2, para que Igate e IA2(IMT2) sean ambas positivas, es decir modalidad de disparo  cuadrante I ( primer cuadrante ), si lo ponemos como indicas : Ig+ e IA1+ , se trata de disparo en el IV cuadrante, a la gran mayoría triacs es muy difícil de activarse, peor aún si son de potencia.


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 17, 2016)

opamp dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ruben, en tu diagrama es mejor que se intercambie MT1 con MT2, para que Igate e IA2(IMT2) sean ambas positivas, es decir modalidad de disparo  cuadrante I ( primer cuadrante ), si lo ponemos como indicas : Ig+ e IA1+ , se trata de disparo en el IV cuadrante, a la gran mayoría triacs es muy difícil de activarse, peor aún si son de potencia.



Muy cierto, pero la imagen no es mía, es de Internet  , pero gracias por volver a aclararlo  .
Post #2 y #3


----------



## Scooter (Jun 17, 2016)

Baja la resistencia a 180 Ohm

Ese triac puede que no funcione con poca carga


----------

